# Going from grain-free to grains



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I feel like an idiot. So I waited until the very last second to get Maddie more dog food. I took her to Petsmart with me and they were out of her food?!! She was eating Wellness Core - small breed which is a grain free food and I had to buy Wellness small breed - toy breed which obviously contains grains and is different. I really didn't have it in me to drive another 30 minutes to find the food because I've had a sinus headache.

Is she going to have any issues? She ate some a few minutes ago and is fine so far. I really didn't want her eating my mom's dog's food because he eats purina.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I just wanted to add that she does not have any issues with grains but initially I chose the grain free because of her digging at her skin and because of her brother doing the same. I do have treats that have some grains so she isn't completely grain free.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She might get soft poop from the sudden change, but she'll be okay. However, I tried Wellness for my kids and even after a gradual change they got poop butt until I changed.
I am not a fan of grain free, because it is either way too high in protein for a Malt or it uses potatoes, which I don't consider healthful food. I prefer brown rice or other good whole grains (of course, no wheat or corn).
I try to keep mine accustomed to two different foods, just in case they are out of one at the feed store. You might try that.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

As long as there are no issues with this one I plan to stay on this. I've been considering making the switch anyways because they don't have any grain issues but I had hoped to make the switch gradual.

I've loved Wellness Core for Maddie. Her coat has never been as pretty.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Going from grain free to grains will most likely not cause tummy upsets or soft stools since you are not going to be going up in protein or most likely fat. However since she did initially have itchy skin, you will most likely see that happen again.

And I'm sorry to disagree but you can find moderate protein grain free foods and without potatoes if that is what you are looking for. The only time I recommend a food without potatoes is when dealing with a dog with arthritis or diabetes. Which of course you want to stay away from grains then too. And overall dogs simply do better without grains. They tend to cause overweight dogs as well as a whole lot of other problems.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Going from grain free to grains will most likely not cause tummy upsets or soft stools since you are not going to be going up in protein or most likely fat. However since she did initially have itchy skin, you will most likely see that happen again.
> 
> And I'm sorry to disagree but you can find moderate protein grain free foods and without potatoes if that is what you are looking for. The only time I recommend a food without potatoes is when dealing with a dog with arthritis or diabetes. Which of course you want to stay away from grains then too. And overall dogs simply do better without grains. They tend to cause overweight dogs as well as a whole lot of other problems.


Crystal, can you recommend a grain free food that doesn't have potatoes?
Of course you don't want to give it to a diabetic dog, but my feeling is that simple carbohydrates given daily can lead to diabetes. For myself, I feel that brown rice is a better choice than potatoes, so I choose the same for my dogs. I would sincerely appreciate your input on the subject.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Crystal, can you recommend a grain free food that doesn't have potatoes?
> Of course you don't want to give it to a diabetic dog, but my feeling is that simple carbohydrates given daily can lead to diabetes. For myself, I feel that brown rice is a better choice than potatoes, so I choose the same for my dogs. I would sincerely appreciate your input on the subject.


Me too!!! Jasmine has arthritis and I want to give her a food that is grain free, but good for her arthritis.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I am going to make a trip for the Wellness Core tomorrow because I am dealing with bad gas and I just spent ten minutes removing poop from Maddie's fur. I am going to attempt to mix it and see how that goes. Her poop was solid and thick so I'm assuming that's why she was covered in it. Now she is pouting in the crate!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all of your input regarding the "potato" issue in dog food. Chrissy and Snuggles both are on Fromm Whitefish and Potato variety and are doing well. However, we feel that Snuggles, who is 14 years old might have a bit of arthritis. I was not aware that potatoes are not good for them. I really would not want to switch again since we did that a few months ago from Blue Longevity.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Lacie has always been a very picky eater but a month ago I tried Stella and Chewies super beef dinner. It's a dehydrated patty that you rehydrate. It's a little on the spendy side but I mix it with a little of her Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream and she eats it all right up! She loves it and it seems to agree with her very well!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

From what I understand, anything considered to be in the nightshade family of vegetables is considered inflammatory. Potatoes are in that category. (Arthritis). Potatoes are also high glycemic.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia eats Merricks Dry with Lamb, brown rice and apples every morning mixed with some type of wet ...then at night its strictly wet with a few BB's.....she gets a huge variety of wet food...Wellness, Merricks, Blue Buffalo...because its so hard to keep her interested. I just go down the line and pick up a bunch of different brands. I've never had a problem with her bowels or anything...she seems to have a cast iron stomach...but if I give her the same thing two or three times in a row, she won't eat....:smpullhair:*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Crystal, can you recommend a grain free food that doesn't have potatoes?
> Of course you don't want to give it to a diabetic dog, but my feeling is that simple carbohydrates given daily can lead to diabetes. For myself, I feel that brown rice is a better choice than potatoes, so I choose the same for my dogs. I would sincerely appreciate your input on the subject.


same with me, as I know it is healthier for dogs to eat only 3 types of grain : rice, oatmeal, and buckwheat 
But here is another thing, rice also has carbohydrates and if you eat rice all the time it can cause diabet too.
Back to food: my are ok, not great but ok on canine caviar , which we don't have locally and I have to order it online. The same reason as Sylvia has, I want to keep them on 2 different types and bought today blue buffalo Life Protection Formula Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe for Small Breed Adult Dogs.It has exact amount of protein for our babies but my babies refused even to try it


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

These are only the foods I either carry or know of off hand:

Kibble - the lowest quality food we can feed our dogs, (so for the life of me why people feeding kibble are looking for grain free/potato free seems a bit of an enigma to me), but ok...

Zignature Lamb & Pea
Zignature Turkey & Pea
Zignature Duck & Pea
Canine Caviar
Ziwi Peak Daily Dog Cuisine Venison
Ziwi Peak Daiy Dog Cuisine Lamb

Canned:

Addiction - Rabbit & Blueberry, Herbed Duck Confit, Hunters Venison Stew
Canine Caviar - Venison, Duck & Turkey
Party Animal - Chillin' Chickin, Turn up da turkey, Kickin' Chicken, Blazin' 
Beef, Jammin' Salmon, Lucious Lamb, Heavenly Venison,
Ducked Up

Freeze Dried/Dehydrated:

Grandma Lucy's Pureformance (It seems higher in protein but remember
that the chickpeas will be adding to the protein amount)
The Honest Kitchen Thrive
Dr. Harvey's Oracle

Then you can also do almost all frozen raw but supplement with The Honest Kitchen Preference to bring the protein down to a good level for our Maltese. I'm going to be trying that next week and the 2 brands I'm starting out with will be Stella and Chewy's and Primal. You can also do this with Stella & Chewy's freeze dried.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

dntdelay said:


> Me too!!! Jasmine has arthritis and I want to give her a food that is grain free, but good for her arthritis.


If you aren't already, adding a daily fish oil, K9 Liquid Health Level 5000 glucosamine, and DGP (anti-inflammatory) will really help. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> Well I am going to make a trip for the Wellness Core tomorrow because I am dealing with bad gas and I just spent ten minutes removing poop from Maddie's fur. I am going to attempt to mix it and see how that goes. Her poop was solid and thick so I'm assuming that's why she was covered in it. Now she is pouting in the crate!


Too much fiber. That's why grain free is really best for our dogs. :thumbsup:



Tashulia25 said:


> same with me, _*as I know it is healthier for dogs to eat only 3 types of grain : rice, oatmeal, and buckwheat *_
> But here is another thing, rice also has carbohydrates and if you eat rice all the time it can cause diabet too.
> Back to food: my are ok, not great but ok on canine caviar , which we don't have locally and I have to order it online. The same reason as Sylvia has, I want to keep them on 2 different types and bought today blue buffalo Life Protection Formula Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe for Small Breed Adult Dogs.It has exact amount of protein for our babies but my babies refused even to try it


Do you mind sharing where you get that piece of information? I can tell you holistic vets are all saying to go grain free. And from my experience at my store and all the various dogs, various ages, various health issues and lack of health issues, they all seem to do best on a grain free food that is a moderate protein. I have very few dogs that are actually working dogs or doing agility and needing higher protein foods.


----------

